# Tips to Preserve Your Cannabis for Longer



## 4thstreet (May 26, 2016)

Do you know Cannabis can be stored for long? Well I found an interesting article on this. 

Please check here: *4 Amazing Tips to Preserve Your Cannabis for Longer*


----------



## zem (May 26, 2016)

I was wondering about keeping it moist, after it had fully cured, and if it will be waiting for a long time to be smoked, I was wondering whether it would be even better to dry it out completely to preserve it better, then rehydrate it when it is intended to be consumed. I thought maybe dry bud will deteriorate slower than humid bud... any thoughts on that?


----------



## pcduck (May 26, 2016)

I use Boveda 62%. Works really well for me :aok:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 26, 2016)

storage is the operative word here---how long do you want to keep it is the question---light, air, and heat are the enemy that degrade the herb---vacuum sealed food grade mylar bags with oxygen absorbers are very effective for long term storage---have yet to see anything better---boveda packs in glass jars are effective for many from arid low humidity climates---at the end of the day if having too much herb is your problem---you just need to smoke more


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2016)

LOL Orange,,, exactly.

Duck, i am going to try the boveda this year.


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2016)

@Rose. Yeah they are pretty nice. Adds moisture when needed and removes moisture when needed.


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2016)

Can you tell me how they work Duck? do you dry as usual and burp or what?


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2016)

I dry as norm, burp them, ect. Boveda just keeps them at a constant humidity once dried. Always dry and cure as normal.


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2016)

Thank you duck, i have wanted to ask that for a year. Ok.. One package per jar? do they last a year in there?


----------



## thursdaythunder (May 27, 2016)

+1 
I use the Boveda 62% also. I wait entirely till the curing process is completed before I pop one in the jars. Usually 2 1/2- 3 weeks minimum. They hold for a LONG time if stored in a cool dark environment :aok:


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2016)

i have some herb from 2013 in long term storage with boveda packs vac sealed in a mason jar. still smells really nice. i smoked some last year and it was smooth and pretty stoney. the boveda packs i have are a couple years old and still have life. when they are done, they harden up. the 62% jibes well with my hygrometer. i cure my pot and get it below 60% before i throw the boveda pack in. one per quart jar. jeepers i am incoherant for noon time...


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2016)

Thanks, very good info.


----------



## grass hopper (May 29, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Thanks, very good info.


 
the new packs i saw yesterday, (62s),are much LARGER than the original, (the ones in brown cover) the new supposedly work much better and last longer. there is a color bar that reverses color when exhausted.(more accurate for used up signal). i have been using fresh fan leaves, kept in freezer for keeping weed in desired r.h. range. it's free and works great if u keep an eye on. most of u guys know this, i'm sure. it works like a fresh piece of bread in a tupperware jar full of cookies. keeps/ makes soft and yummy. don't know on l o n g term though.   jmo


----------



## Hackerman (May 30, 2016)

I have been using the Boveda 65's and 69's for over a year and the pot is still nice, fresh and moist.

I use a large (1/2 Gal) Ball canning jar and one large (I think it's 60 gram) Boveda pack. I put about an ounce or more in each jar. It fills it about 3/4 full.

Like I said, after about 15 months, the pot is still very nice and fresh.


----------



## RubyRed (May 30, 2016)

.


http://www.bovedainc.com/solutions/herbal/

I been using them for a few years now.  They remind me of a large sugar pack.  I have noticed as well that they are best kept in vacuum sealed and in dark place as well until needed.  and inside the jars I replace them every year or when the jar is used up.  Like someone said they need to be changed when they are Hard.


----------



## vostok (May 31, 2016)

in the freezer is good for me

or the cookie jar with Rh gauge for the next few months

and silica packs to hold the contents around 65%


----------



## zem (Jun 1, 2016)

vostok said:


> in the freezer is good for me
> 
> or the cookie jar with Rh gauge for the next few months
> 
> and silica packs to hold the contents around 65%



shouldn't you dry them further than 65% before freezing? would their water content not burst the cells and ruin them?


----------



## RubyRed (Jun 1, 2016)

zem said:


> shouldn't you dry them further than 65% before freezing? would their water content not burst the cells and ruin them?




I dont think so as we put fresh buds in freezer for making Bubble hash. I dont recommend storing long term in the freezer unless its for bubble hash

tcabs


----------



## vostok (Jun 4, 2016)

zem said:


> shouldn't you dry them further than 65% before freezing? would their water content not burst the cells and ruin them?



not at all 65% does me just right

any dryer makes others cough

coughing over weed is seen as insulting by many

but to really make your weed last 

get a vaporizer  ..lol


----------



## zem (Jun 8, 2016)

vostok said:


> not at all 65% does me just right
> 
> any dryer makes others cough
> 
> ...



true that, but if it were to be dried further then re-hydrated, it becomes good to smoke  as long as it was cured prior to drying. I do have a vape and with or without it, I end up with stashes that stay around for very long. I have not dared to freeze them yet because of conflicting reports that say that the trichs fall off because they become very brittler, some suggested that it needed to be super dry prior to freezing, and so I had not concluded yet. I guess the best thing is to try a little stash myself see how well that goes


----------



## umbra (Jun 8, 2016)

The problem with long term storage isn't the freshness of the weed, it how the THC changes slightly over time. You know over time weed will decarb on it's own, that is a chemical change not moisture. In terms of the high, it also changes over time. Instead of that immediate high, it is more of a creeper where it takes 10 minutes or so to feel the full effect.


----------



## zem (Jun 8, 2016)

umbra, do you know if by freezing it, the decarbing process with almost halt or not?


----------



## umbra (Jun 8, 2016)

that is a good question. I do not know, but I would think it is worth a try


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 8, 2016)

zem, we did two batches  dry ice  hash, the one that was frozen was 100 times better then the ones that weren't. Maybe because the tric's fell off. I don't know, but using dry ice that is so they do fall off right.
I find the longer my pot cures the more it turns into higher cbds. 

I cure in gallon jar and bigger., would I need more envelopes.... besides what is in those crystals, do i want that in my organic pot? I need to do some research.


----------

